# My girl has Histiocytic Sarcoma



## carisay (Aug 27, 2010)

Our 11 year old girl, D, had her spleen out last week when a tumor burst, causing severe anemia. Our vet thought it looked like there was a chance it was benign and no physical evidence of other tumors in the liver, lungs, etc. Unfortunately, we just got the biopsy results back and while it's not hemagiosarcoma, it is cancer. The lab diagnosed it as histiocytic sarcoma and it appears to have metastasize to the liver as well (even though there are no visible tumors now). 

We're meeting with an oncologist in a couple days, but any advice or information you can provide would be a help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

No advice, as I have no experience with that particular cancer, but just wanted to say how sorry I am for the diagnosis of your sweetheart. Hang in there, and hopefully, there's treatment that will buy you some more time to make memories of D. Wishing you both more good times.....


----------



## carisay (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts. We did meet with the oncologist and it is about what we thought. It appears that we have a form called hemophagic histiocytic sarcoma and it is aggressive. We likely only have a few weeks or months together.

We do have the option of chemo to try to extend survival time, but we're inclined not to put her through that since it would mean more frequent vet visits, blood draws and ultrasounds and could make her feel worse.

In the meantime, the game plan is to make the most of each day, spoil her a bit and take her do all of her favorite activities while the weather is still good and she's feeling ok. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thanks for the support.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I have no experience with that type of cancer, but hope she will recover from her surgery quickly and you will have many, many happy days ahead. I will keep you two in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you have the right plan. We always said we would not go thru extensive treatment if it was not going to change the outcome. As it turned out, that's exactly what we did. We didn't know it was cancer; she was being treated for irritable bowel.

We enjoyed every day, blissfully unaware. And then when it was obvious she couldn't go on, we let her go. It was a shock and broke our hearts but we would do it again.

Hugs to you and your girl on your heartbreaking journey. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just lost my girl to oral osteosarcoma. I did have the tumors debulked to buy some time, but didn't have her bottom jaw removed. We made the most of every day, even the last one. She had almost two months, and I would do the same again. While I miss her dearly, I know even her last day was filled with the things she loved to do! I wish you many wonderful days ahead!


----------



## carisay (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts and support. Unfortunately, she was having trouble breathing early this morning and had very pale gums, so we rushed her in to the emergency vet. It looks like she had internal bleeding. Not sure if it was a complication from the spleenectomy or another rupture from the cancer, but there wasn't anything to be done. So, they gave her some fluids and oxygen to make her comfortable and let us say goodbye. We put her to sleep this morning around 6.

It all happened so fast. She had her spleen removed only 12 days ago and we got her cancer diagnosis less than a week ago. We met with the oncologist just a few days ago and we thought we'd have a least a few weeks. Up until last night she'd been a little tired, but still walking and eating and wagging her tail. She bounced back so quickly after her surgery, we thought for sure she had more time. We're so grateful that her last days were happy until almost the end. We will miss her so much.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know nothing anyone can say can make it better for you, but my thoughts are with you at this rough time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about the loss of your girl. We lost our 9 year old male to hemangiosarcoma-it's never easy. Please share some pictures of your girl when you are ready.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So terribly sorry for your loss. Your girl had a wonderful life with you and the choice to let her go, shows just how much you love her.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She was a lucky girl to have you for a mom, you did what was best for her. She'll be waiting for you at the bridge!


----------

